Ask HN: What's Your Best Shortcut? - romes
======
nikivi
a + space will google selected text. Use it 100's of times a day.

Defined with karabiner:
[https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/dotfiles/blob/master/karab...](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/dotfiles/blob/master/karabiner/karabiner.edn#L424)

The other ones would probably be app switching like w+k to open safari or w+l
to open VS Code.

------
RMPR
Mod+Enter to open a terminal, sway/i3

------
caspx
alt + s will prompt * Defined with autokey

------
Kaibeezy
text replacement for ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
romes
also have it for (ง'̀-'́)ง

